# Sunsun(265 GPH) or Odyssea CFS 500



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the Aquatop(sunsun) that you are describing. I think it is a good filter, good housing, good seal on the top, and you can pretty much stuff what ever media you want in them. Their only downfall is the stated GPH is a little generous on their part. I don't really think that it is pumping that much. That being said, I have mine on a 65 gallon and I wish I would have bought the bigger model.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I have that sunsun on my 55, I like it. I also have its brand name twin on there a marineland c-220. I would say the sunsuns flow probably more around 150-200 than the stated 260 . I also have an aquaclear 50 on that tank too. 

Can you say overfilration? HA


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

tatersalad said:


> I have the Aquatop(sunsun) that you are describing. I think it is a good filter, good housing, good seal on the top, and you can pretty much stuff what ever media you want in them. Their only downfall is the stated GPH is a little generous on their part. I don't really think that it is pumping that much. That being said, I have mine on a 65 gallon and I wish I would have bought the bigger model.


How much media did you put in it? Is it losing power because of too much media?


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I dont have alot of media in mine, only some filter floss and some bio balls in the other trays, top tray empty. Its actually way under on media content.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the newer Odyssea CSF500 on my 55g have the output aimed right across the back glass with plants and don't have a problem, and have a Aquatop CF300 on my 29 and don't get much current out of it but I have all 3 trays load. 2 with 1 filter and filled with ceramic rings and the bottom having 3 filters. I would go with the Odyssea CSF500, I cut a ring out for the top of the lid to spread the pressure, you don't need to tork the lid down and you can get thinner O rings for the input and output at the canister to make putting them on easier, but I haven't done that I just take it real easy removing and reinstalling them. Vasiline or even better bees wax all the seals and I haven't had a problem for 1 year now.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I wonder why nobody has actually done a scientific measurement of SunSun's flow. Wouldn't be very difficult to do.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

They have but I don't remember where I seen it. They even have one for the Odyssea. I'll look around and see if I can find it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

if u go sunsun on a 55 gallon. get the 304 or 404. their flow ratings are very generous


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

hpt84 said:


> How much media did you put in it? Is it losing power because of too much media?


I have all 3 trays filled, bottom 2 filter floss and the top one bio balls. I just think you should be able to put media in a canister filter and not have to sacrifice too much flow, that was the reason I wanted a canister filter to begin with. You only have a few options with a HOB filter.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is a good mod for the CSF 500 and you you should find a good reveiw on the sunsun that tells the GPH. Couldn't sign so couldn't find the sunsun.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Opps guess this would help 
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...-filter-review-and-circumference-modification


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

speerwashere said:


> I have the newer Odyssea CSF500 on my 55g have the output aimed right across the back glass with plants and don't have a problem, and have a Aquatop CF300 on my 29 and don't get much current out of it but I have all 3 trays load. 2 with 1 filter and filled with ceramic rings and the bottom having 3 filters. I would go with the Odyssea CSF500, I cut a ring out for the top of the lid to spread the pressure, you don't need to tork the lid down and you can get thinner O rings for the input and output at the canister to make putting them on easier, but I haven't done that I just take it real easy removing and reinstalling them. Vasiline or even better bees wax all the seals and I haven't had a problem for 1 year now.


I found an Aquatop CF300 for $50. The next one up is an CF400 for $100. I only want to buy one filter, so I'm leaning toward the Odyssea.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

hpt84 said:


> I found an Aquatop CF300 for $50. The next one up is an CF400 for $100. I only want to buy one filter, so I'm leaning toward the Odyssea.


 http://www.amazon.com/Aquatop-CF400...43EK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335393629&sr=8-1
Amazon has the Aquatop 400 same as the Sunsun for $89.95 but I would go with the Odyssea, did you check out the mod for it. I may do that with mine sometime even though it works fine stock. They show the plywood ring and the proper way to tighten the top also along the correct Oring size to get, but mine stock comes off fairly easy.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I have the old model Odyssea and after replacing the original top with a better one, and replacing the original O-rings with thinner ones, it is working just great. IMO the plywood ring mod isn't really needed. It's not so much the lid that bows, but the rim of the filter. Not a problem unless you overtighten the screws.

It is silent, strong, and cheap. Great capacity for dirt collection. It is not foolproof, but once you figure out how to attach the lid after maintenance, and rotate the shutoffs without snapping the connectors, it is a fine filter.

Even brand name filters leak/crack/fall apart. 

Keep in mind the CFS blows probably twice as much water through your tank than the SunSun. Depending on tank size it can be too much.


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> I have the old model Odyssea and after replacing the original top with a better one, and replacing the original O-rings with thinner ones, it is working just great. IMO the plywood ring mod isn't really needed. It's not so much the lid that bows, but the rim of the filter. Not a problem unless you overtighten the screws.
> 
> It is silent, strong, and cheap. Great capacity for dirt collection. It is not foolproof, but once you figure out how to attach the lid after maintenance, and rotate the shutoffs without snapping the connectors, it is a fine filter.
> 
> ...


tank size is 55g planted


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> I have the old model Odyssea and after replacing the original top with a better one, and replacing the original O-rings with thinner ones, it is working just great. IMO the plywood ring mod isn't really needed. It's not so much the lid that bows, but the rim of the filter. Not a problem unless you overtighten the screws.
> 
> It is silent, strong, and cheap. Great capacity for dirt collection. It is not foolproof, but once you figure out how to attach the lid after maintenance, and rotate the shutoffs without snapping the connectors, it is a fine filter.
> 
> ...


 Ya all true but with the Odyssea you can adjust the flow, where as the sunsun you can't.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

hpt84 said:


> tank size is 55g planted


Might be good for a densely planted tank, you can build a spraybar and direct it towards the back glass if the flow is too much. There are always ways to reduce the flow. The SunSun might be a bit underpowered once the plants grow and the tubes and media gunks up.



speerwashere said:


> Ya all true but with the Odyssea you can adjust the flow, where as the sunsun you can't.


You mean by closing the shutoffs a bit? Sure. But that would be pretty much the same as squeezing the hoses on the Sunsun, or adding a flow regulator/ball valve.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

One more thought, because it hasn't been mentioned (though it certainly has in the review thread(s) here) - the Odyssea has a 1" tube, which will make adding anything inline an interesting experience.

By the way, I have the small SunSun (old 302A model, the 264gph) running on a 30g cube. And I also use two powerheads because I wish the SunSun had a lot more flow. I like a whole lot of flow in my tanks, but even taking that preference out of the conversation, the 264gph model is very underpowered IMO.


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

"I decided also to do a GPH test since most canisters are overrated by 1/3 to ½ their true operating GPH. Using 2 5 gallon water bottles and a stop watch I observed the emptying of one bottle and the filling of the second. With the ¾ hoses with not necked down end fittings of ½” the average GPH was 165 GPH. With the small ½” end fittings attached the GPH average was 150 GPH."
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...utside-Filter-setup-amp-test&highlight=sunsun

I found this review on the sunsun by gunner. I personal feel more comfortable with the aquatop 265, because it doesnt have the lid issue like the odyssea. My only concern with the aquatop is the gph, but if it actually get 150gph then I am happy.


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

I end up getting the aquatop. I didn't want to deal with potential issue with the odyssea. I purchased the 265gph. If everything goes well, I'll purchase another 265gph later and run both on the 55g. Thanks for all the advices and comments.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Google sunsun and you will find people do have problems with them like with any canister filter. But keep us informed.


----------



## humblepie (Jan 31, 2012)

I will state this. I own them both. Odyssea version 2 CFS500 and the Aquatop CF500.

The Odyssea moves a whole lot more water than the Aquatop. It id certainly much more powerful. Had to build a spray bar for it as it was moving all my gravel substrate from one side of the tank to the other with the included jet bar on my 60 gallon tank.

I also did the circumference mod on the Odyssea. 

I like them both, but I will state the price of the Odysea is not what you think it is. The hoses for it suck big balls. They are very short and very thin. When the filter is placed on the floor the hoses were too short to reach the top of the tank on it's stand. I think the hoses are like 31 inches long. Just way to short to be used. Had to buy longer hoses. Keep that in mind when considering the price. Chances are you will be spending another $15+ for replacement hose and taxes plus more for something to bind the hoses onto the filter. Also, if you do the mod, then you need to spend about $8 on the poly batting as well. Basically I think I spent another $30+ on extras needed for the Odyssea which included hoses, ties, batting, and metal + neoprene washers.

With the aquatop I spent very little for the media. 4 packages of plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store. With 6 to a package it wasn't much. Add in some straws as well I cut up, which was about 6 packages from the dollar store as well. Filled the media baskets from the bottom to the top with pot scrubbers and cut up plastic straws for about $10 and tax. Just some things to think about.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

My hoses were long enough infact maybe to long, did get the plastic ribbed hose but been using it and no problems yet. Didn't do the mod to it and didn't put no money into it besides the purchace price yet and I've had it close to 1 year. Now with the Aquatop (Sunsun) I added ceramic rings which added $15 to the purchase price but thats it so far. Topdogsellers is the best to go through for the Odyssea can on Ebay, I've seen alot of recommendations for him.


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

I received my filter yesterday. I order an aquatop, but end up with a Sunsun. Not really a big deal, but that was misleading advertisement. I placed the filter in a 5 gallons bucket and noticed water at the bottom of the bucket this morning. I believe it have something to do with the filter cover. Is there a particular way to put the filter cover on? I might try to rotate the filter cover. I also noticed that the filter is at a few degree incline because I placed the bucket on the end of the rug. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Did you use vasiline or beez wax to seal all the O rings and make sure your media baskets are seated properly inside the unit or the lid won't seal


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

speerwashere said:


> Did you use vasiline or beez wax to seal all the O rings and make sure your media baskets are seated properly inside the unit or the lid won't seal


There was already vaseline around the o-ring. I went back and made sure that all the media baskets were in the correct orientation. The filter cover lock just fine. However, if i tilt the filter, I can see water dripping down.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Is that with the filter running?

If the answer is "yes", next step is to find out exactly where it is leaking from. There could be a very small thing (like a sand grain) stuck on the gasket, leading to a slow leak.

Kudos to you for using a bucket! :smile:


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> Is that with the filter running?
> 
> If the answer is "yes", next step is to find out exactly where it is leaking from. There could be a very small thing (like a sand grain) stuck on the gasket, leading to a slow leak.
> 
> Kudos to you for using a bucket! :smile:


 +1 to Wasserpest, Try adding more vasiline if you can't find no sand, dirt or even a peice of styrofoam on any of the O rings. Add vasiline anyways after looking, use a decent amount too.


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm picking up some vasiline this afternoon. I was watching some youtube video of the sunsun assembly. After removing the filter cover, if I tilt the filter cover, water pour out of it. Is this normal? I'll double check top, but could it be leaking from the filter cover above the o-ring where the black part connect to the white cover? Also is there only suppose to be one o-ring or more?


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

The pump is in the cover so yes it could water. Not sure about how many O rings, if you don't get an answer I'll pull mine apart and see.


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

I used Vaseline on the cover o-ring. I also applied some on the in and out hoses. It is still leaking. After removing the filter cover from the canister body, if I tilt the filter cover, I can see water pouring out above the black section of the filter cover which is above the o-ring. I believe this is where water is leaking out. I'm going to contact the seller for an exchange.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

just got my aquatop one this past thursday, very pleased with it. i got the cf-500uv


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

Finally got my sunsun to stop leaking. It turns out to be the black hose connector. Got a replacement connector for free from the ebay seller. This is my first canister so I have nothing to compare it too. I will say that I am extremely happy with the purchase even though it took 2 weeks to figure out the leak. The flow is obviously weak, but I knew that beforehand. $50 for silent filtration roud:


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad you got it fixed, did it have the same amount of O rings? I did away with the spraybar and dumping the outlet straight into the tank, I have better flow that way, but not enough to cause a bad current which my ACF's prefer. And yes thumbs up on the silent filtration for the price, well worth the little hassel like you had.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the SunSun 264 gph model w/uv sterilizer. I have it on a 29 gallon tank and like the filter a lot. It does a good job and is totally quiet. The only problems are priming and the flow rate is way to little.


----------

